# gps antenne für humminbird matrix??



## cox1 (6. April 2005)

hallo freunde

wir haben uns ein matrix 27 von hummin zugelegt und unser nächster wunsch wäre die gps antenne dazu...
doch diese kostet bis zu 150 euro + datenkabel!
doch ein wenig zu teuer....
ich habe bei e-bay anbieter gefunden die diverse gps antennen anbieten zu sehr sehr moderaten preisen bei denen man die anschlusskabel anlöten muss!

wir benötigen ein kabel mit sogenannten NMEA anschluss das es anscheinend nur von humminbird gibt.....
weiss jemand von euch ob man einfach andere gps antennen nehmen kann ausser die originale von hummin??
so würden wir uns denn das kabel original bestellen und eben denn wenn es geht ne günstige antenne anlöten lassen....

bin für alle tips sehr dankbar.... |wavey: 


......nur noch 57 tage bis norge..... #6


----------



## detlefb (25. April 2005)

*AW: gps antenne für humminbird matrix??*

Moin,

das ist wohl nicht so ganz einfach.

Hintergrund zur NMEA, wie Steckerbelegung, Datensatzstruktur findest du bei

http://www.nmea.de/

Schwierig wird meistens bei der Beschaffung der Stecker, Conrad&Co hat die wohl nicht. 
Ob sich das alles unterm Strich rechnet ist auch fraglich. 
Ich habe auch gerade 210€ für die Antenne für Geonav Sunshine 8 abgedückt.
Aber das funzt nun


----------



## Fünfkilo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: gps antenne für humminbird matrix??*

@cox1
An die Matrix-Serie kann in Verbindung mit dem Kabel AS-HHPGS jedes GPS-Gerät angeschlossen werden, das die Daten per NMEA rausgibt. So z. B. Geräte von Magellan, Raymarine, Garmin, Lowrance etc. 
Wenn du eine reine Antenne suchst, dann achte darauf, dass es eine Aktiv-Antenne mit eben dem NMEA-Ausgang ist. Diese gibt es z. B. von Raymarine Furuno etc. Aber als kleiner Tip. Die Antenne von Humminibird ist die günstigst die ich kenne und das Kabel ist hingegen deiner Vermutung bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten. Es gibt nämlich auch Passiv-Antennen (zu erkennen an einem Koax-Kabel, meist TYP RG-58).

Gruß
fünfkilo


----------



## Jirko (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: gps antenne für humminbird matrix??*

hallöli fünfkilo #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns! deine bisherige hilfestellung ist allerfeinst und zeugt von kenntnis der materie... freu mich, daß du den boardies so hilfreich zur seite stehst... büdde weider so  #h


----------



## Fünfkilo (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: gps antenne für humminbird matrix??*

Danke für den netten Willkommensgruß. Ich werde weiterhin mein Bestes geben.

Schönen Gruß,
Fünfkilo


----------

